# The right type of iodine?



## freemotion (Mar 21, 2011)

I went looking for the 7% iodine mentioned on this forum in the past for dipping newborn's umbilical cords and want to know if this is it.  The only kind I could find that wasn't "tamed" like povidone says on the front label:  Decolorized Iodine.  Iodides tincture/45% alcohol.  On the side it says:  Active Ingredients:  Alcohol 45%, Ammonium and, Potassium Iodides 6.7-7.1%

It was $5.30 with tax for 2 oz.  

Is this the "strong" version that I need?


----------



## lilhill (Mar 21, 2011)

Look for Triodine-7, which took the place of the 7% tintured that was pulled due to meth people using it to make their stuff.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 21, 2011)

lilhill said:
			
		

> Look for Triodine-7, which took the place of the 7% tintured that was pulled due to meth people using it to make their stuff.


That's what I use, too.  I ordered mine at Jeffer's last year.  I'm thinking it was a little pricey, but it's a big bottle and lasts forever.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 21, 2011)

So mine is not suitable?


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 21, 2011)

This is the product I have, specifically..  Would think you could probably find it at a tack shop.  Can't remember exactly what I paid for it, but I think it was like $15 for a pint or something fairly steep like that..

McTarnahan's "Durex 7%" 

Don't tell anybody, but since it's spendy and is so hard to come by, I've been known to pour a little dab in a film canister type thingy, dip umbies, and then right back in the bottle it goes..  Hey, it's an antiseptic right?  

As for the decolorized stuff...literally no clue.  Had never heard of it until you mentioned it, but I see that CVS and a few other places carry it..  The real question is...how irritating is it?  You want it to burn and sting and irritate, because that's what closes off all those vessels and dries that cord up..  If it does that, it should work.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 21, 2011)

I dip with one of those teeny weeny glass jelly jars (sample size) you'd get in a gift basket.  I got them in a gift basket a while back and thought "oh, those are perfect for my goats!"   The jam inside was sort of a bonus.  They're about film canister size, but shorter and they don't leak.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 21, 2011)

I spray umbies w/ a fine mist....and I use gentle iodine.  I figure since they're in the house until the umbies dry, how nasty can they get?

If I dam reared, though, I'd probably be looking for the 'hard stuff' (7%)


----------



## freemotion (Mar 21, 2011)

Some will be dam reared here and some will be pulled and bottle fed, but kept in the barn unless there is a need to come into the house.  So....germy, sorta.

Looking at the label, I think this is the right stuff, but a bit expensive compared to the pint or quart bottles.  I got it at a local CVS.  Our local TSC, feedstores, etc don't carry much that is useful for goats.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't think it's the right stuff, Free.  The 7% stuff is STRONG and the fumes will burn your eyes if you're around it.   TSC, even poorly stocked ones, should have it. If not, I'm sure they could order it for you.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a bottle of what you're talking about too - but I bought it at a pharmacy.  I hadn't considered that it might be suitable for the babies.  I really don't know.  

I couldn't find it the other stuff locally either so I bought the Triodine 7 at Hoeggers.  I don't recall it being super expensive and becuase I only had two bred does this year it should last a while.  I use a film canister too, and I don't fill it full.  

FWIW, Hoegger's shippng is only like 4-5 bucks now on smaller orders.  They've reduced it over what it used to be last year.  

So, since it's an antiseptic I could likely be able to dip ALL the kids that are born at one time with the same film container, right?  With the twin bucklings that were born I dipped one, then dumped, refilled and dipped the next one - not really necessary, is it?

And other questions (sorry for hijacking freemotion) if a doe kids without you being there, do you just dip as soon as you find them?  I'm just wondering what to do if she kids while I'm away or happens to go during the night without me being aware.  Is it still ok to dip them even if it's been several hours since they've been born?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 21, 2011)

It's ok to re-use the iodine in a container for several kids. We used to keep a teat dip cup (old style ) full and just refill as necessary.  Dip as soon as you find them.  I used to work on a sheep farm and it was protocol there to dip feet as well, since the feet are pretty soft when they're first born. I also know of dairies that dip calf feet as well.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 21, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I don't think it's the right stuff, Free.  The 7% stuff is STRONG and the fumes will burn your eyes if you're around it.   TSC, even poorly stocked ones, should have it. If not, I'm sure they could order it for you.


My TSC doesn't have *real* 7% iodine, nor does the local Southern States Co-op..  They may be able to order it..  My Southern States does have 'Triodine' though..  Not sure if it's as stout as the real 7%, and stout is what I needed at the time (incomplete closure of umbilical ring resulting from a BIG FAT CORD on a 10.5lb buckling) so I didn't bother with it...  Might be worth a shot..

Another option may be your local vet..  If they deal with livestock, you can rest assured that they have and use 7% iodine..  If you went in there with a reasonable request for it -- and dipping umbies on barn-raised kids is reasonable -- they may sell you some.  (Just don't ask for epi at the same time.. )

When I bought mine at the tack shop, they nonchalantly quizzed me on what I was doing (I passed ) and made a copy of my driver's license for their records..  They also told me about how they flag weirdos' files and point them out to the DEA agents who regularly come in to flip through their records of who's buying iodine..


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 21, 2011)

Do they use iodine in meth?  Good grief!  Is there anything they DON'T use in that stuff?  Or maybe the junkies are using it to sterilize their needles before shooting up?    Not likely, huh?  The druggies are sure starting to interfere with my farm progress!


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 24, 2011)

I almost replied to this thread again with pretty much what I replied almost six months ago, before realizing it was a Lazarus thread..


----------

